# This time, an actual poll: PL next big model



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

Let's go ahead and make it semi-official.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I vote for the D-7. Makes sense to pair it with the original Enterprise.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, good job for at least broadening the concept into marketable thinking and reducing limitations. I'm glad for the inclusion of a 1/1000 Enterprise-D.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

D-7 and K'T'inga

Both are classics and get too little love from the kit makers.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

No interest in a larger D7 from me but K'Tinga yes.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

1/32 Shuttlecraft


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

I figured the D-7 and K'Tinga are close enough it should be able to convert one into the other with a minimum of fuss, thus why they're combined into the same offering. Kinda like including the pilot parts with the Enterprise.


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

Captain Robert April said:


> I figured the D-7 and K'Tinga are close enough it should be able to convert one into the other with a minimum of fuss. . .


Sorry, they resemble each other but that's about it. The K'T'Iinga has surprisingly different shapes and proportions, not to mention details of course. 

I've been spending a LOT of time studying the K'T'Inga: (Note that the link below is view-able by all -- no need to be a member of Facebook.)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741841.100000088429799&type=1&l=ef0136358c


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah - it's like an F/A-18C compared to an F/A-18E. Looks the same to a casual observer, but no parts are interchangeable, and they're even different sizes.


I wants me that shuttlecraft before any more 350 kits!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Voted for the Galileo, as I have no room for anymore 1/350 kits.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It would be nice if Round 2 rethought their new policy of not making any new Trek kits larger that the most recent one, the Defiant. 
If that happened then the items on this poll would have a chance to be considered.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 5, 2009)

How about a large scale Klingon bird of pray for a change ?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*I think the klingon crowd is voting more than once here*


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

John P said:


> I wants me that shuttlecraft before any more 350 kits!


No room for any 1/350 giant birds! In fact, the Enterprise is the only one that I have and that I need. A 1/32 TOS shuttlecraft is the only other Trek model that I'll ever want.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RMC said:


> *I think the klingon crowd is voting more than once here*



What do you mean?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RMC said:


> *I think the klingon crowd is voting more than once here*



I thought you might be joking at first but after reading you're post in the Moebius thread you're obviously not. So how do we know you're crowd are not voting more than once?


----------



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

I prefer the Galileo actually get made since there is no accurate version of this ship in existence. There are D7 1/350 garage kits if you really want one. I would prefer the D7 to the K'tinga.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*thou protest ?......hit a nerve did it ?.....like I said the Reliant was and is more popular then the klingon ships.....how do I know this ?......in a poll by r2 models they said that the galileo was most requested followed by the Reliant.....*


SUNGOD said:


> I thought you might be joking at first but after reading you're post in the Moebius thread you're obviously not. So how do we know you're crowd are not voting more than once?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

While I wouldn't say no to a big D-7, The Galileo is what I want. 

I have no interest in the others.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RMC said:


> *thou protest ?......hit a nerve did it ?.....like I said the Reliant was and is more popular then the klingon ships.....how do I know this ?......in a poll by r2 models they said that the galileo was most requested followed by the Reliant.....*





Of course accusing people of voting twice will hit a nerve and will make people or "thou" protest. 

Where's your evidence people have voted twice for the Klingon ships?

Will I hit a nerve with you if I say people who voted for the ships you want have voted twice? A poll by R2 might well have said the Galilleo was most requested followed by the Reliant.......but other polls have had the K'Tinga as the most requested too.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's not even _possible _to vote twice, is it??


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Anyhoo, not that they're listening, but my desires, in order of release:

1/32 Galileo
1/350 K'Tinga
1/1000 1701-D
1/350 Reliant
1/350 D-7
1/350 Grissom


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

John P said:


> It's not even _possible _to vote twice, is it??


Only if you have multiple accounts.

Besides, yelling that the other side is cheated is the loser's last resort.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I voted for the Reliant, the smaller kit is ok, but i want one in scale with the 1/350 refit.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

RMC said:


> *I think the klingon crowd is voting more than once here*


That would be without honor. A true Klingon would not behave so.


----------



## Don Gaffney (Aug 21, 2016)

The Bird f Prey is already 1/350th scale


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I voted for the 1/32 Galileo for two reasons. First, I have neither the room nor the desire for a two-foot-long model kit, so 1/350 scale doesn't interest me at all. Second, and more important, of the ships on that list the Galileo is the only one that hasn't been decently kitted in styrene. The current D7, K'Tinga, Reliant, and NCC-1701-D kits might have their minor flaws, but the old AMT Galileo kit is inaccurate in almost every way.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> It's not even _possible _to vote twice, is it??





Exactly. Says "you have voted" and won't let you vote more than once.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I voted for the 1/32 Galileo for two reasons. First, I have neither the room nor the desire for a two-foot-long model kit, so 1/350 scale doesn't interest me at all. Second, and more important, of the ships on that list the Galileo is the only one that hasn't been decently kitted in styrene. The current D7, K'Tinga, Reliant, and NCC-1701-D kits might have their minor flaws, but the old AMT Galileo kit is inaccurate in almost every way.




The K'Tinga hasn't got a decent kit. The old AMT kit has a fairly good engraved Aztec pattern but there's so much other detail missing it's unbelievable.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

*Galileo*


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

lunadude said:


> *Galileo*


'Nuff said.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Don Gaffney said:


> The Bird of Prey is already 1/350th scale


It's kind of like that blue/black or white/gold dress thing.

Ex Astris Scientia - The Bird-of-Prey Size Paradox


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> The K'Tinga hasn't got a decent kit. The old AMT kit has a fairly good engraved Aztec pattern but there's so much other detail missing it's unbelievable.


I'll have to take your word for it. I've never cared for the K'Tinga because to me it looks like a D7 that had a bunch of crap glued onto it for no reason other than to make it more "visually interesting".


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'll have to take your word for it. I've never cared for the K'Tinga because to me it looks like a D7 that had a bunch of crap glued onto it for no reason other than to make it more "visually interesting".


I always thought exactly the same thing!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I liked it for that reason. After years of watching a small fuzzy image of that ship on the low res screen, seeing it up close and personal like that gave me the feeling of "So that's what it really looked like.."

If only the classic D-7 did have some Hull details on par with the TOS-E I would like to have a large kit of it, but it looks IMO to plain for that much plastic. A D-7M/K-Tings on the other have I think would look great as a large model.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> I liked it for that reason. After years of watching a small fuzzy image of that ship on the low res screen, seeing it up close and personal like that gave me the feeling of "So that's what it really looked like.."
> 
> If only the classic D-7 did have some Hull details on par with the TOS-E I would live to have a large kit of it, but it looks IMO to plain for that much plastic. A D-7M/K-Tings on the other have I think would look great as a large model.




Same here. I like the K'Tinga precisely because of all the extra kitbash detail. It makes the ship more realistic and menacing to me. I love the windows on the main body too which weren't on the D7 which makes it look more massive.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I'd rather vote for a write-in ballot.........


Big Wonder Woman (Gal Gadot)!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

phrankenstign said:


> I'd rather vote for a write-in ballot.........
> 
> 
> Big Wonder Woman (Gal Gadot)!!!



Well, Moebius is doing a resin one of those in 1/6!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I'd actually prefer a 1/24 Shuttlecraft over the 1/32.

In fact they could follow a similar pattern to the TOS Enterprise.
They have a 1/1000 and a 1/350 kit in that.

Perhaps they could do a 1/24 Shuttlecraft and then come out with a 1/48 scale later.
You know we'd all buy both sizes!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

oops duplicate post


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Richard Baker said:


> I liked it for that reason. After years of watching a small fuzzy image of that ship on the low res screen, seeing it up close and personal like that gave me the feeling of "So that's what it really looked like.."
> 
> If only the classic D-7 did have some Hull details on par with the TOS-E I would like to have a large kit of it, but it looks IMO to plain for that much plastic. A D-7M/K-Tings on the other have I think would look great as a large model.


To me the K'thing-a looks like a magnet with a ton of hairpins stuck to it. I've come to the realization that extraneous and unnecessary detail thingies glued onto the hull of a ship detracts and distracts from the overall form. Sometimes I think it's used as an excuse for a below average design. This is precisely why I much prefer the D7 over the K', whether we're talking a plastic scale model or a digital movie image; you can "see" the beautiful form as Jefferies designed it and it's not inundated with that panoply of useless noise. A clean design should not need all that crap on it. And when it comes to models this is especially true in smaller scale. It may make for a more fun model build—especially knowing that your spray paint job doesn't have to be perfect—but in a scale model all that stuff will likely be oversized and clunky and even more distracting. Just my preference.


----------



## Ducks and Witches (Dec 19, 2014)

Proper2 said:


> To me the K'thing-a looks like a magnet with a ton of hairpins stuck to it. I've come to the realization that extraneous and unnecessary detail thingies glued onto the hull of a ship detracts and distracts from the overall form. Sometimes I think it's used as an excuse for a below average design. This is precisely why I much prefer the D7 over the K', whether we're talking a plastic scale model or a digital movie image; you can "see" the beautiful form as Jefferies designed it and it's not inundated with that panoply of useless noise. A clean design should not need all that crap on it. And when it comes to models this is especially true in smaller scale. It may make for a more fun model build—especially knowing that your spray paint job doesn't have to be perfect—but in a scale model all that stuff will likely be oversized and clunky and even more distracting. Just my preference.


I sit in the middle. I think the raised hull plating was a nice add on. I think all the little model kit bits were haphazardly applied and really one of the worst detailing jobs I've seen on a mainstream filming miniature. It needed something to give it scale on the big screen, but they went over board and there was no logic to it.


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

The K'tinga should have been made into a model by now . Its a beautiful and subtle improvement over the D7 design . I have been waiting for a detailed , accurate model of the K'tinga since Star Trek TMP . I love all the detail , the armour plating and the way the warp engines are lit up . The old K'tinga model is simply awful . That is probably why R2 didn't bother to improve it .


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

^ Yep - "improving" that kit would require complete retooling anyway...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Oggy and Starcruiser if you haven't voted for the K'Tinga in the other poll get voting. Only one day left and the K'Tinga is 3rd this time instead of being top as it often is.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Already did... Not going to cheat 0


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Vote early and vote often!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Ok, kind of another vote:


----------

